# Update she had them at 140 days! Triplets. Pics added!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, Im a little worried. Celia is only on day 139 and she is acting so funny. It started yesterday evening, she started making alot of racket. Baaing alot and nibbling at her sides. She is pretty puffy in the back end. I seen some white discharge two days ago and just some slime yesterday. But she almost looks like she is dilating if that makes any sense. I kept checking on her last night but nothing. Then she wouldnt sleep with her friend last night and made a nest on the other side of the pen from her friend. She is right back to making tons of noise everytime she sees anyone. Her bag looks like it has grown over night. Would the babies live if they where born this soon. I ask the breeder if she could have been bred sooner and she says no. So I dont know what to think. Thanks for any advice I get.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

I would guess she is just getting really uncomfortable, and Im willing to bet the discharge you saw was her plug. She really isn't that far away from her safe date. Have you felt for her ligs? We have does that starting acting that way a good week or so before they kid. Unforunatly, there is also no real way to tell a doe is dilating from the outside- they all get really puffy back there when they get close to kidding.
I know people that have had does deliver as early as day 142 with no problems- I bet she hangs on a little bit longer for you ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

once she is at 140 she is in the safe zone. I think she is just getting ready. I have seen goats do this and wait days to kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

I agree with the others.....the kids may be pushing on her inside and making her feel uncomfortable......some diolate(stretch) in the vulva area early......It's when she actually gets serious and starts labor ...pushes ... is when you should worry.....she is pretty close now to the safe zone...but I pray she holds on a little bit longer.... :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Im afraid she not going to. Im so scared, I just went down to check on her and there is a string of goo hanging out, and she is panting like a dog. She is really crying for me to be with her. I havnt seen any pushing, but I thought I seen her having contractions last night. I just want everything to be ok. I will be so sad if I lose her or her babies. Thanks


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

No she looks like she has dropped. Im not sure about the posty look. When I wrapp my fingers around her tailhead it feels hollow. She was bred on Nov. 4, 2008 and thats it. I talked to the breeder on the phone, and she said she didnt know what to say. That it did sound like that is what is happening. Here is a pics I just took of her, what do you think. Could it just be her plug she is losing? But she is acting alot different. Thanks


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Not sure what happened there why my post is up above your guys. But please check out pics and let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

well first off what was day of breeding? was seh with the buck for more then one day? I would be sure to ask specific questions like that and let her know she is kidding possibly early.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Is she still high up on her sides?

has she lost her ligs?

Is she posty?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

She just keeps crying and making alot of noise. If I pen her up she goes crazy, but then she is out just wondering around crying. These would be my first registered kids and Im worried. Thanks for your help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

have you checked for ligaments?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Im not sure what im feeling for. But when i put my fingers around her tail, it seems really hollow. It seems like they go around her tail.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

I would say that she is getting really close, but i think you have a few more days at least. Make sure that she eats and is drinking.

If you say she is on day 139, then give her a few more days and I bet she kids, if not she will just drive you :hair:like the rest of us. I think she will be fine.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Sounds about like my lamancha, she was whiney and miserable though she wasn't big at all. So I think she's just annoying you to annoy you. Hope she hangs on a few more days and then kids. She looked fine to me in the pics, not too ready yet and the discharge is normal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

She will likely be delivering closer to the end of the week, though I have had Tilly deliver on 142 and 143 with healthy kids.

Shes getting uncomfortable and her nesting and calling is normal for a oe this close to delivery, the discharge is normal as well, it's when you see a rope of slime it means that her water broke and she'll get right to pushing those babies out, I would still be checking her often, just in case but I think she is getting as anxious as you are.

BTW...I know how you feel about getting your first registerable kids....my doeling arrived a week ago and I'm still ecstatic over her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

I agree with the others...keep a eye on her ....that discharge is normal....hope she waits a while longer... ray: :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Thanks so much for all your help. She is getting up and pawing at the ground and then laying back down, then doing it all over again. I think she is going to drive me me nuts. Thanks so much.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

She has just read the does code of honor a few too many times.

I will pray she has an easy delivery for you with healthy kids. :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

Hows she doing? Hanging in there? 
Today is 140 - woohoo!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Only on day 139 and she is acting funny.*

I gotta say I'm worried.

That discharge looks alot like kidding goop to me.

I would be watching her like a hawk because from what you've said I have a feeling she might be kidding.

It is possible that the kids will survive tho. Our premmie last year was 3 and a half weeks early. Her triplet sisters didnt live though, so I think there's a lot of luck involved when they are so early.

Also, it never hurts to gently insert one finger, you can tell whether the cervix is still plugged, unplugged but tight, or unplugged and dilated.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days!*

Hey everyone she just had them some time after 6:30 this morning, when I checked on her. She had two bucks and a doe. They are all black and white. The little girl has wattles. They are early so do you think they will be alright. Pics coming soon. Thanks for all your guys help.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days!*

Congrats!!! 

If they are all up and nursing then I think they will be ok. What a great mom she is for getting them all cleaned up and standing by herself. :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days!*

Wow- triplets!

I agree- if they are up and nursing thats fantastic!
I would definately keep a close eye on them to make sure they are getting enough to eat and staying warm enough.

Congratulations! Glad she waited till her "safe date" for you! :birthday:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days!*

Well Im already worried. The little girl is tiny, the boys are a little bit bigger. I gave them all nutri-drench and did their navels. But she laid down and I havnt seen them eat at all. So do I make her get up to feed them. Are should I let her lay a little bit cause she is probably tired. Thanks again.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days!*

Make her get up and feed them. She may need some calcium.

Did she pass the placenta yet or is it still hanging?

I had a less than half pound kid born last year who did fine with three siblings to contend with for food. So as long as the kids are active and nursing I don't worry too much. But I do keep a close eye on them.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Update she had them this morning at 140 days! Triplets.*

Here are some pics of the babies, they are still kinda wet. Try to get better pics later. I made her get up and both boys sucked but the little girl is kinda weak she kept trying to suck on my finger when i was trying to help her find the nipple. The afterbirth is still hanging from her when will this come out? She seems kinda weak I gave her nutri-drench is there anything else I can do for her. Thanks


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Have you given them bo-se, if not I would definately do that for all of them.

I would bottle feed her some colostrum if I were you, she has a suck reflex, so thats a GOOD sign. 
But Id want to get something into her belly and if she wont nurse from mom, Id offer her a bottle, and soon


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont have any bo-se but I have the seluim gel with vit e in it for goats and sheep would this work. I just went down there again and held her up to the nipple and she did drink some. They are all a little more lively now, so that is a good sign. Yea she trys to suck on my finger. My husband keeps saying the same thing, to go milk her out and feed her a bottle. Thanks you all for your help. These are my first registered babies, and they mean alot to me. So some of my questions my seem crazy but I appreciate all your help.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

your questions arent crazy- you have to learn somehow right!  

I would still get her on a bottle to make sure she gets enough- once she is a little stronger you can probably have her solely on mom, but supplement her for now.

Vit E/S gel is better than nothing- I think it takes a little more time to be effective, and not sure you get quite as much out of the gel as the injectable, but I do think it should help some! So yep- does all the kiddos up on that.

If your having more kids this year, I would get some bo-se to have on hand from your vet, a good thing to have around. We give it to our pregnant does too at 5 weeks prior to kidding and 2 weeks prior to kidding.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, the Vit. E w/ Selenium is good. I use that now instead of BoSe.

I agree to milk out mom a little and bottle-feed. Did that yesterday w/ Rosie' buck. . . he just couldn't find the teat. :roll: 

Oh, and CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Capriola- just curious as to why you use the gel instead of Bo-Se
I used to use the gel but felt like I didnt get good enough results with the gel(and also it got spit out alot so I felt like I was making sure they were getting the correct dosing with the injectable) 
Just curious why you like the gel better?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I agree, probably a good thing to give her a bottle, as colostrum is really important early on. Make sure that with being so early they get kept warm enough - do you have a heat pad or heat lamp or something?

LW


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

The afterbirth should eventually fall out on its own-you never want to pull on it-it could tear something on the inside of the doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So some of my questions my seem crazy but I appreciate all your help.


 Please don't feel that way ....that is why we are here..... :hug:

I agree with everyone..... but remember...... don't just feed the baby girl the bottle alone...she needs mom's teat to ...so mom won't dis-own her ...or make her rather have the bottle and not mom.....she is real small ...so don't give her to much at a time...keeping her a little hungry will help with training her to momma's teat.......no need to milk her out... because that is precious colostrum...just get what you will need to feed the little one ..at a time....Keep working with the little girl on the teat and she will learn in no time.........keep an eye on all of them ....make sure they have full bellies on mom...if one isn't getting enough.... then you may have to supplement.... :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable. :clap: :leap: 

Now I myself, I would rather try to get her to take the teat before I bottle feed. That is just MY OPINION and :2cents: 
I would put her tot he teat, and kind of take your fingers and tickle her tail head, (right where the tail meets the butt), that causes a sucking reflex. That way she will nurse.

Just make sure they all have a full tummy. Give mom lots of Molasses water and treats for a great job, along with some Calcium. The more Molasses water she will drink the more energy she will have and then the more milk she will make.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

If I dont have any molasses will karo help? Im getting ready to go back down and see if she is ready to feed them again today. I got a heat lamp will move it into there. At least she had them on a beautiful day today its 70 here. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, Karo is OK. When I have to bottle feed I always put a little Karo in the milk. Mom said to do that for my own children. So, I do. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Pretty babies!

As far as mom goes do get her some molasses for her water, she will need the extra iron and other vitamins in it as well as increase her water intake to be making milk enough for triplets.

The little doe, I do think I would be encouraging her to eat from mom, though about 3 cc of colostrum in a syringe will get her going enough to find that teat. I figure that mom delivered on 140 because of the triplets...had there been just the twins she may have gone longer.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Awww!! They are adorable!! Congrats to you and mom. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, i would give them all a little of the gel. I personally do not like the Gel. It has to be given every month and it is not as effective as BoSe. 

I had one goat get VERY deficient in selenium because I was using the Gel and it has taken a long time to get them back from it. 

I would milk out some colostrum in a bottle for the doe and give it to her just to make sure she gets colostrum. After that I would help her find the teat a few times until she gets the hang of it.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

A wonderful group of new additions. :stars: You're gonna have some fun!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone with your help and whealth of information. I got them all to eat yesterday. But they seem a little weak so I may still have to supplement untill they get stronger. I think that is why she had them so early to was cause she had three in there. Again thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well this morning- keep up the good word! :thumbup:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea to keep supplementing them for a while - are you able to supplement with their mother's milk? Just thinking cause you dont want her to reject them because of them smelling of a different goat.

LW


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck...pray that they get strong quickly... ray:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey everyone is still alive today, thanks for the prayers. The little girl that I was so worried about, I see her eating more than any of them. There is one boy that I never see eat, and though he is slim he feels like he has a belly. So I think she is going to be able to take care of them. She seems to love them. Thanks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats wonderful news


----------

